# I Trained Like "The Rock" For 60 Days



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2019)

*I Trained Like "The Rock" For 60 Days*

Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson has one of the most muscular physiques of all of Hollywood. The actor reportedly measures 6'5'' in height and weighs roughly 260 pounds. To stay in peak action star shape, he trains hard, combining intense weight room sessions with cardio and core workouts.

YouTuber Isaiah Photo, known for pulling stunts like hugging 1,000 trees to plant 20,000,000 more and storming Area 51, decided to try out the Rock's workout routine for 30 days. Isaiah, to be clear, isn't a fitness YouTuber, and describes himself as having a classic "dad bod" before the challenge begins. Don't try this yourself?and if you do, make sure to work with a coach or trainer to start to make sure you're using proper form for each exercise.

The YouTuber doesn't explain exactly where he got The Rock's workout split, which changes according to the role the actor is prepping for and other factors. Isiah could've followed this leg day routine from Johnson's strength coach, Dave Rienzi or this recent arm day workout posted to Instagram, for example?but overall, the video follows a relatively normal plan. Mondays and Thursdays are back and bicep days, where he does deadlifts, pull ups, seated cable rows, face pulls, hammer curls, and dumbbell curls.

Tuesday and Fridays focused on the chest, triceps, and shoulders with bench presses, overhead presses, incline dumbbell presses, tricep pushdowns, overhead tricep extensions, and lateral raises.

Wednesday is his leg day, where he kills his quads, hamstrings and glutes with squats, Romanian deadlifts, leg presses, leg curls, and calf raises.

In addition to working out like The Rock, Isaiah also attempted to eat like him, which meant cutting out carbs, fats, and sugars, increasing protein intake, and eating 3,500 calories daily. Directly after every workout, he drank a protein shake, with another protein bar later in the day.

Initially, Isaiah planned to only work out like The Rock for a month, but after seeing so much improvement in his physique, the YouTuber decided to continue the challenge for another month, totaling 60 days.

Isaiah noted that the first 30 days he may have killed in in the gym, but was a little sloppy with his diet, drinking on the weekends and cheating with ice cream periodically, but for days 30 to 60 he promised to be perfect with his diet.

On day 39 Isaiah said, "Not having sugar in literally anything is so hard. It's in literally everything we eat." He continued, "I'm getting so sick of tuna and hardboiled eggs, and just want to throw up at the thought of it."

Still, Isaiah got through it, and by day 48, he noticed that his workout routine and diet had became the norm, making his drastic lifestyle changes significantly easier towards the end of the challenge.

https://youtu.be/-kKXz_9tB0A


----------

